# Trump supporters donate coats to kids.



## ryno762 (Mar 1, 2016)

Operation Warm 

Trump supporters on Reddit have started donating to Operation Warm, in lieu of donating to a political campaign. Trump isn't asking for campaign donations so they're doing this instead to show they're support.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 1, 2016)

ryno762 said:


> Operation Warm
> 
> Trump supporters on Reddit have started donating to Operation Warm, in lieu of donating to a political campaign. Trump isn't asking for campaign donations so they're doing this instead to show they're support.


I am sure othe candidates have supporters who donate money/goods, they don't need a press release to make themselves feel good.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 1, 2016)

Mussolini gave to children's charity. 

Donnie quotes Mussolini.

Both elitist and morally unworthy.

_Sua Eccellenza Donnie Trump, Capo del Governo, Duce del acconciatura e Fondatore dell'Impero!_


----------



## Raptor (Mar 2, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I am sure othe candidates have supporters who donate money/goods, they don't need a press release to make themselves feel good.


Now I'm wondering how much Bernie Sanders supporters donate 
I don't feel like that post was trying to make themselves feel good, at least not the original post. It came across to me as an awareness raiser to that particular cause for people who would otherwise be donating to Trump and to give them some other thing to unite behind. Either way, it's a good cause and it was cool to see even some people who don't support Trump go ahead and donate because they saw that post.


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 2, 2016)

Its mainly making fun of Sanders supporters all over reddit donating next months rent. And doing something really good at the same time, I doubt a poor kid where the new coat cares where it came from.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 2, 2016)

The charity they chose looks to have their ducks in order. Reading the comments, it looks more like they're bitching about the BernieBots brigading a fundraiser when they've essentially stolen the grocery money and their kids' allowances to donate to the Sanders campaign. Hell, they've had quite a few sanders supporters donate, as well. Not a whole lot of self-congratulatory behavior there above and beyond "Thanks for donating!"  Then again, I didn't see the first thread that got downvoted out of existence.

ETA: This is all contingent on understanding it's the SUPPORTERS that are donating, not Trump himself.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 2, 2016)

IIRC Trump has a complicated system of loans and whatnot going to his campaign so he'll get all the money back eventually. I'm not certain of the details though.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 2, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> IIRC Trump has a complicated system of loans and whatnot going to his campaign so he'll get all the money back eventually. I'm not certain of the details though.


I read where all his campaign stuff is being purchased via companies he owns, so yeah, the money rolls back to him (Hillary wishes she was that smart).


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 2, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I read where all his campaign stuff is being purchased via companies he owns, so yeah, the money rolls back to him (Hillary wishes she was that smart).



Yeah it is actually smart, and pretty disingenuous. Hey I'm using all my own money, but actually I'm loaning money that will be repaid to me.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 2, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah it is actually smart, and pretty disingenuous. Hey I'm using all my own money, but actually I'm loaning money that will be repaid to me.


Funny thing, my news feed said the FEC didn't know how to process this data.
Federal laws prohibit a candidate from profiting from election funds, but no one envisioned a campaign largely self-funded.


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think the point is that he is not beholden to anybody. Cruz is bought and paid for by special interest. Hard to be a leader with your nuts in the proverbial vice. There is a really great recent SOFREP podcast where a former IDF sniper talks about how he thinks a wall will work. It worked out well for Israel. 

That quote predates Mussolini, and was just another media smear campaign. 

He is also drawing the votes of independents, minorities, and democrats. Hillary has to be beaten!


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 2, 2016)

You're fucked either way though.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 2, 2016)

ryno762 said:


> I think the point is that he is not beholden to anybody. Cruz is bought and paid for by special interest. Hard to be a leader with your nuts in the proverbial vice. There is a really great recent SOFREP podcast where a former IDF sniper talks about how he thinks a wall will work. It worked out well for Israel.
> 
> That quote predates Mussolini, and was just another media smear campaign.
> 
> He is also drawing the votes of independents, minorities, and democrats. Hillary has to be beaten!



I'm sure the billionaire won't do anything to help himself or his fellow billionaires.


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 2, 2016)

I see your point, but at least he's their peer. It could go either way, he might be the best one to regulate them. He's in talks with Paul Ryan right now, so we might have a new united center GOP if things work out. With three supreme court justice seats potentially coming up Hillary has to be beat.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 2, 2016)

ryno762 said:


> I think the point is that he is not beholden to anybody. Cruz is bought and paid for by special interest. Hard to be a leader with your nuts in the proverbial vice. There is a really great recent SOFREP podcast where a former IDF sniper talks about how he thinks a wall will work. It worked out well for Israel.
> 
> That quote predates Mussolini, and was just another media smear campaign.
> 
> He is also drawing the votes of independents, minorities, and democrats. Hillary has to be beaten!


Which special interest owns Cruz?


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ted Cruz

Those numbers are lowish now because he doesn't have the nominee. They would rise exponentially if he gets it. Goldman Sachs also donates to Hillary. Hedging their bets.


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 5, 2016)

Trump made me sick last night in the debate. I really like the policies outlined on his website, but defending his penis? Really?


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2016)

ryno762 said:


> Trump made me sick last night in the debate. I really like the policies outlined on his website, but defending his penis? Really?



Was that really unexpected?


----------

